# Building a cooler stand, but



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Guy does a neat job, looks good. Just one question - how did he assemble the pipe shelf?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoP2cKN2WeY


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I assume you're asking how he managed to thread a pipe into 2 ends without moving the ends?

1. He tightened the pipe REALLY tight on 1 end, then just loosened it while threading into the other, essentially the pipe is half-threaded into each end.
2. it looks like he made several adjustments to get the width correct. Perhaps he had a threader and created a left handed thread on one pipe.


"What's cooler than a cooler?" I laughed on that one.


----------

